# Has anyone done the Marin Trail in Betwsy?



## Crackle (15 Jun 2010)

What's it like and has it got any huge drop off's that can't be avoided or done on a rigid by an occasional mtbiker, though not a completely useless one?


----------



## spence (15 Jun 2010)

Haven't been for a good number of years, it became very tame compared to other places. Endless fire road climbs and no reward down. Except for maybe the final run but no drops. One time we came across a family, the mother even had the basket on the front of her bike. Honest..........

Ride Penmachno (short loop) much better.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2010)

spence said:


> Haven't been for a good number of years, it became very tame compared to other places. Endless fire road climbs and no reward down. Except for maybe the final run but no drops. One time we came across a family, the mother even had the basket on the front of her bike. Honest..........
> 
> Ride Penmachno (short loop) much better.



Oh right  

Sounds OK, I don't mind climbing, I was looking for a bit of a workout with some fun bits. I'll look at Penmachno too.


----------



## maurice (18 Jun 2010)

It's not a bad trail, some nice sections I remember fondly. I think spence is being a bit harsh (or possibly forgotten the good bits).

There's a big old climb to begin with like most trail centres but after that it's not that bad at all.

I prefer Penmachno, but the Marin trail is much less exposed, often a better winter option when Penmach is covered in ice.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2010)

Do you know if it's busy midweek Maurice?


----------



## maurice (18 Jun 2010)

It should be quiet. Even on weekends it's not mega busy, last I heard the scousers still hadn't made it much further West than Llandegla.


----------



## lanternerouge (3 Jul 2010)

We had a great time there 2 years back, great long descents. I'd recommend it but be ready for the climb at the start!!


----------



## Guts (14 Aug 2010)

The Marin Trail is pretty good, Its gotten pretty cut up now in places due to lack of maintenance but in my opinion it makes it more enjoyable! Its a fantastic trail to ride at night!


----------



## Crackle (14 Aug 2010)

I still haven't been. I think it will be in September now, once the kids are back at school.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Aug 2010)

I'm going to give it a go on Sunday, will post back after might try another trail as well in the area if i have the time. I haven't been mountainbiking for 15 years so will see how i get on.


----------



## Hacienda71 (30 Aug 2010)

Just got back, had a great day, first time on an mtb in anger for many years. I opted to hire a Giant hardtale with rockshox from Betws Y Coed. This meant we started half way around the route. Nothing too hard but imho I think a rigid MTB would not be a good idea (there are too many rocky bits) There are lots of climbs and some good down hills through the forest as well as a descent down a rocky ridge. If you are bike fit and know mtb basics you won't have a problem with the route. We took about 2.5 hours which the guy at the hire centre said was a reasonable time for a couple of roadies, The record is under an hour!


----------

